# nikon 50mm 1.8 VS. 85mm 1.8



## chris21908 (Sep 14, 2008)

i wanted some opinions on the difference between the 50mm and the 85mm lenses as far as for portraits. what do you guys think?


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Sep 16, 2008)

you really need to go to your local pro shop with your camera body and shoot through both then go home and compare on your computor what you see.  That is the only answer...........  Once you see the results you will know what YOU want to do and buy appropriately [from that same local pro shop]


----------

